# Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher



## Ahrtos (11. November 2015)

*Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Hallo,
ich habe hier 2 Ram Kits für mein aktuelles x99 System.
Es sind die CMK16GX4M4A2400C14R Speicher... ich habe davon insgesammt 8 Riegel... somit 32Gigabyte.
nun verursachen die guten stücke seit einigen tagen probleme. 
Da ich noch ein gutes jahr anspruch auf Gewährleistung vom Handel habe, habe ich diese nun bereits mit einigen emails angeschrieben. leider bisher ohne erfolg. Telefonisch habe ich es auch versucht, aber man hat mich immer wieder an die mail adresse verwiesen.

was kann ich nun machen ?
kann Corsair hier hilfestellung geben ?

ich weiß das es nicht die superrenner speicher sind... doch ich hab da mal 600€ bezahlt als sie auf den markt gekommen sind... von dahher würde mich ein wenig support schon freuen.

mfg


----------



## Faxe007 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Naja, kannst ja versuchen Hilfe von Corsair zu bekommen, aber es sind doch zwei 16GB Sets, oder? Da hat nunmal keiner jemals garantiert, dass 32GB zusammen (übertaktet auf 2400 MHz) laufen. Wenn also 32 GB @2133MHz Probleme machen, dann solltest du dich nochmal nachdrücklich an Corsair wenden, ansonsten kann es ja auch einfach sein, dass deine CPU schlapp macht...


----------



## Bluebeard (12. November 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Hi Ahrtos,

Hat alles bisher ohne Probleme funktioniert? Hast du eventuell etwas verändert, was das Problem hervorgerufen hat? (BIOS Update, andere Updates außer die von Windows?)

Es ist richtig, dass wir keine Garantie zur Funktion zweier Kits untereinander geben können, aber mal schauen was das Problem sein könnte machen wir doch gerne.

Falls alles gut gelaufen ist bisher, würde ich jedes Kit einzeln ausprobieren und dann mit Hilfe von Memtest nacheinander jeden Riegel ausprobieren und überprüfen. Eventuell ist ein Defekt bei einem feststellbar.

Grüße


----------



## Ahrtos (13. November 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

hallo,
bis vor einigen tagen hatte noch alles funktioniert gehabt... dann hatten wir einen stromausfall und seit dem ist nichts mehr wie es mal war... 
ich kann leider nicht genau sagen was den fehler verursacht, aber ich kann sagen das das problem bei den ram speichern liegt...

ich hatte verscheidenste bench und stress tools benutzt, weil ich dachte das es am cpu liegt. doch der hatte sämmtliche sachen ohne zu murren mitgemacht... nach dem ich dann 1-2 tests gemacht hatte die ebenfalls den arbeitspeicher mitgetestet haben ist der rechner immer mittendrin ausgegangen und hat neu gestartet...

welcher riegel es genau ist kann ich nicht sagen... memtest war für mich immer wenig aussagekräftig, weil ich nicht wusste wonach ich schauen soll... ich find das programm immer so unübersichtlich...

was die speicher riegel an angeht kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen welcher rigel zu welchem kit gehört...

mfg


----------



## Bluebeard (19. November 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Spannungsspitze die das System auf dem Gewissen hat. Könnte zutreffen.

Mach doch einfach mal ein Bild von allen Riegeln und dann schauen wir mal welche zusammen gehören. Sollte sich anhand der Nummern gut feststellen lassen. Du kannst alle Speicherriegel trotzdem einmal einzeln durchprobieren. Eventuell kann schon so der Fehler eingegrenzt werden. Auf verdacht beide Kits tauschen könnte dazu führen, dass du zwei Kits bekommst die gar nicht zusammen laufen und eventuell ist das Problem beim Mainboard zu suchen und gar nicht bei CPU/RAM.


----------



## Ahrtos (27. November 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Hallo,
habe dann nun mal die bilders gemacht...
 zuerst die 4 Rams aus der Linken Bank:
(von oben nach unten ist 1-4)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann die 4 Rams aus der Rechten Bank:
(von oben nach unten ist 1-4)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo das sind die 8 guten dinger 

nochmal zu memtest... da ich nie durchgeblickt habe wie das funzt... kann mir da mal wer hilfestellung geben wie ich da am besten vorgehe und was ich brauche und wie ich das programm zum laufen bekomme ? hab das nur ein mal vor jahren benutzt als ich von Corsair mal ein Promotion Ram kit bekommen habe (die bis heute noch funzen... nach 8 Jahren) weil ich dachte die hätten n fehler... und da hab ich auch schon nicht durchgeblick...

hilfe wäre echt super...


----------



## Captain_Bedal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Also ich habe Memetest86+ auf der UltimateBoot CD verwendet, es sollte das Programm aber auch einzeln geben. 

Soweit ich weiß, muss man die ISO auf eine CD brennen bzw auf einen bootfähigen Usb-Stick kopieren.

Anschließend von diesem Medium starten und Memtest86+ laufen lassen. Den aktuellen Fortschritt kannst du dann der Grafik entnehmen. Mehrere Suchläufe hintereinander sind immer gut 

Ich hoffe du kannst mit diesen Infos was anfangen


----------



## Ahrtos (27. November 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

leider nur minimal  aber ich versuche mal google ein paar infos zu entlocken...


----------



## Bluebeard (27. November 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Lade dir Memtest86+ hier herunter und nimm nach Möglichkeit die Version für den USB-Stick samt Installer. Einen leeren Stick hernehmen, darauf installieren und dann von dem Stick Booten. Dort nun die beiden Kits einzeln testen. Auch mal alle Slots probieren und jeden Stick einzeln falls sich keine Fehler auftun. Wenn Probleme mit den Sticks auftreten sieht man das sehr schnell anhand der roten Farbe die den Bildschirm einnimmt anstatt dem normalen blau.


----------



## Ahrtos (30. November 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

hallo,
habe memtest heute mal laufen lassen mit allen speichern drin... hatte nach über 3 stunden dann folgenden screen vor mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich mich eher wenig mit dem programm auskenne kann ich nicht sagen wie weit das programm gekommen ist... ich musste abbrechen da ich den computer dringend brauchte...


----------



## Captain_Bedal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Du hast Memtest einmal laufen lassen (Pass 1) und dabei null Fehler (Error 0).

Wenn du mal Zeit hast: lass das Programm mehrere Suchläufe durchführen. Bei meinem Ramkit hat er mal nach dem 3 Lauf 5 Fehler gefunden. Aber jede Hardware ist anders


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Es müssten schon mehrere Durchgänge sein um etwas aussagekräftiges zu haben. Nach Möglichkeit einfach mal gut ein paar Stunden laufen lassen. Sobald sich auf dem Bildschirm rote Farbe breit macht anstatt blau, gab es Fehler beim Test und ein Defekt liegt nahe. Um es weiter einzugrenzen, muss man dann aber jedes Kit separat testen.


----------



## Ahrtos (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

okay... also ein voller durchgang mit allen speichern liegt so bei 3 stunden... ich hatte nun 3 durchgänge gemacht gehabt mit 2133MHz... da ist nichts gewesen... werde es heute nacht nochmal mit 2400MHz durchlaufen lassen...


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Danke für das Zwischenupdate. Schau bitte noch wie es sich mit dem weiteren Test verhält und melde dich dann erneut. Grüße


----------



## Ahrtos (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Hallo,

ein erneuter test mit 3 durchläufen und 2400 MHz ergab soweit auch nichts neues.
hier das bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt weiß ich bald nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche nach hilfestellung für defekte Ram Speicher*

Das spricht dann eher für ein Problem mit dem Mainboard oder der CPU. Was genau war das Fehlerbild? BSOD mit Hinweis aus das Speichermanagement? 

Probiere den Rechner jeweils mit einem Kit laufen zu lassen um zu sehen ob das Problem weiterhin besteht.


----------

